# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Përse jeni larguar nga Shqipëria?

## Lelab

*Cilat kanë qënë arsyet që ju kanë shtyrë të largoheshit nga Shqipëria?*

Ndoshta duket pak e vrazhdë kjo pyetje, por të gjithë ne e sjellin herë pas here këtë pyetje në mëndje dhe më pas analizojmë nëse kemi marrë vendimin e duhur apo jo?


Arsyeja e largimit tim ishte shkolla, por edhe largimi nga burokracia, korrupsioni, poshtërsia, mefshtësia e njerëzve që më rrethonin, nga pasiguria për jetën, nga shumë e shumë gjëra....


Ju ftoj të shkruani e të diskutoni arsyen tuaj në mënyrën më serioze ju lutem!

----------


## Alma07

15 vjet me pare kur kam ik as vete se dija cpo beja e pse po ikja ,po kur ika mendova vetem te beje nje jete me te mire se ajo qe kisha ne ato momente ... po cte besh jeta keshtu e paska ..duhet te ikesh te gjesh vendin ku te duket se  jeton me mire ,po ne te vertete eshte vetem toka jote ajo qe te ben te ndjehesh mire ,edhe pse gjerat nuk shkojne ashtu si duhen ...

----------


## fegi

Mese 99% te ikurve nga vendi papunsia,dhe azgje
 tjeter.

----------


## Eve

Arsyeja : Studimet doja ti vazhdoja jashte, kjo mbeshtetur dhe  nga problemet qe kishte ne ate kohe dhe ende ka Shqiperia per nje jete te mire

----------


## Aikido

Studimet, dhe rrëmuja e 1997. Nuk ishte e sigurt asgjë, arsimi u rrënua me themel, u detyrova dhe u largova nga vendi për diku më mirë, dhe ashtu doli shum më mirë sesa ta kisha planifikuar më përpara... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## padrilla

erdha me ba i dor pare, dhe  kam ber goxha  investime ne shqipri.
Tashi po mendoj te kthehem,

----------


## INFINITY©

Studimet!!

----------


## padrilla

> Studimet!!



a mendoni per tu kthyer.

----------


## BOKE

Kot, per qejf. S'e kisha provuar ndonjehere me pare e thashe ta provoj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> a mendoni per tu kthyer.


Jetes nuk i dihet. Never say never.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Te gjith per te njejten arsye kemi ikur dhe per te njejten nuk do kthehemi.  E vetmja gje qe do me bente te jetoja ne shqiperi do ishte te punoja per ambasaden amerikane dhe te jetoja ne toke amerikane.

----------


## drague

> Te gjith per te njejten arsye kemi ikur dhe per te njejten nuk do kthehemi.  E vetmja gje qe do me bente te jetoja ne shqiperi do ishte te punoja per ambasaden amerikane dhe te jetoja ne toke amerikane.


qysh e mon ami? :Lulja3:

----------


## alnosa

> Kot, per qejf. S'e kisha provuar ndonjehere me pare e thashe ta provoj.


C'fare shije hase, te hidhur ,te tharte apo te embel .

Sepse kishte emrin e madhe  'Amerike'

----------


## BOKE

Ku Amerike? 

Si e kripur kshu, po varet dhe nga ushqimi qe ha ne fakt. Lol

----------


## Enii

pa deshiren time ..por te familjes .. besoj qe u ishte shpifur jeta me ata injorantet andej ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Se ne dimer..nuk u dukte Tele Norba.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Arsya e prinderve te mi: femijet te ken nje te ardhme sa me te mire, dhe kushtet jan me te mira ne amerik

----------


## elsaa

Politike ....

----------


## Homer

Biznes



















 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Linda5

*Arsyja ???

Per nje te ardhme me te mire per femijet*

----------

